# Found Albino pigeon no leg bands-looking for a good home for him



## gjbishop (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello I'm a newbe to this site and I found a albino pigeon. I caught it 2 weeks ago and have been caring for it but I would like to find it a home. Currently he is in a quickly made up cage that it 19"h x 15" deep by 9'ft long. I bought pigeon feed and cracked corn, and coarse grit. He has a mirror to (war dance and make noises) in front of and a large platter of water to bathe in. He needs a new home, I have dogs, cats, and indoor birds, and resident hawks who have been here many years. He came to our house for a week of eating at our wild bird food feeders. I traped him in a cage trip box. I had him ID at Presuss Pets by their expert bird breeder Deb(Mrs Presuss) and bought what was needed to care for him then and have been looking for a new home ever since I live in Lansing Michigan I hope some one near here can take and give him a good home thank you.
Jamie Bishop


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You might want to post this in the "Adoption forum for Pigeons".........we've got a few members in MI. Maybe someone will give the bird a home. Do you have any pictures of the bird?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk,

I can go ahead and move the thread if you would like, gjbishop.


----------



## gjbishop (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you any thing to help him. I know eventualy he would end up on the Hawks or Perguin falcons menu. I have a hard time watching them take other birds and animals but this is raw nature. But I enjoy seeing the new little ones start flying too. Thank you Jamie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jamie,

Thank you for all you have done for this bird, please do share a pic of the adoptee.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for helping him, hopefully we can find someone in your area to adopt him. Is he albino or just a white pigeon? A lot of people think a white pigeon is albino, the difference is if he has pink eyes or not.  Whatever he is, he sure is a lucky pigeon.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Just PM'd another member who lives in MI. to see if she might be interested in adopting this pij.


----------

